
AWS Re:Invent 2015 – Netflix and AWS (real use case) - anacleto
http://cloudacademy.com/blog/aws-reinvent-netflix/
======
georgeott
It must be fascinating and challenging to work on the Netflix CORE team.

37% of evening web traffic under your control. Wow.

~~~
anacleto
I couldn't agree more.

